
World's biggest meat company linked to 'brutal massacre' in Amazon - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/03/worlds-biggest-meat-company-linked-to-brutal-massacre-in-amazon
======
reificator
Can we please change the title to "World's biggest meat company linked to
'brutal massacre' in Amazon rainforest"?

Since Amazon the company is one of the most commonly discussed topics on this
site I think the extra word will help to avoid derailing the conversation.

~~~
samatman
...that's your problem with this headline?

As far as I can gather from reading the article, a fair headline would be
"World's biggest meat company probably bought laundered cattle from a farmer
who staunchly denies involvement in 'brutal massacre' in Amazon rainforest".

I'm opposed to turning the Amazon into a cattle farm, so if slandering people
puts more pressure on these companies to clean up their act, so be it. I
guess.

But the actual content of this article is garbage, so: saved y'all a click.

------
IXxXI
Zero mention of the palm oil industry & other contributing causes.

